# Help - Confused Brit (Hotshop)



## hotshop (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Guys

We are still researching costs for our impending move to Cyprus in the Summer 0f 2010

Comparison exercise on a cost basis of £1 = 1 euro, shows that our monthly income of around £2,120 is well sufficient to meet our proposed outgoings (rental payments aer covered). However, some comments on this forum are making us doubt our ' maths skills! '

We are 50 something retirees (just the two of us) who smoke and drink (probably too much), and enjoy socialising - especially with food and drink

We are aware of non branded shopping (my nickname is SMART PRICE!!) and using the local markets - these have been included in our calculations

Is there anyone in a similar position who has, how shall I say - been there/done that/rad the book and seen the film etc, who has lived in Cyprus for a while who can advise please

Regards

hotshop:ranger:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

hotshop said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> We are still researching costs for our impending move to Cyprus in the Summer 0f 2010
> 
> ...


I would have thought that your mothly income would be ample for a couple to live on.
My hubby and I dont spend anything near that, however we dont smoke and are moderate drinkers (very moderate actually). If you havnt got rent or mortgage to pay out of that you should not have any problem.

Veronica


----------



## wracgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

We are still living in Uk had to put back move,but have to say OH still works 61 and believe it or not only earn's half of that and we still have a mortgage,we don't go out often,and costs £55 a month for derv to get to work but we manage,it's a case of you have to.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I know a few couples in this area who have less than you per month and still manage to drink, smoke and socialise. Cigarettes and tobacco are substantially cheaper here but you need to shop around to get the best prices. 

Generally, eating out is a similar price to the UK. You will find buying coffee at well known international outlets or in the roadside cafes in Nicosia costs and arm and a leg. However, go off the beaten track and outside the main tourist areas and choose wisely and you will do better.

We don't have anything like that to spend per month and still manage to eat out and socialise occasionally.

My money saving tip? Get a water cooler and fill 20 litre water bottles from the roadside vending machines for 1 euro a fill rather than buying individual bottles of water that can cost anything up to 4 euro a litre.


----------



## wracgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Many thanks for that babsM ,we should have come out last year but with drop in house prices set us back,but we are not giving up we worked every thing out money wise,but then you read some and think gosh we#ll never manage.We don't want to bye but rent just a 2 bed aprmt,don't want to be cleaning a big house don't want that at our age.We do come out for 2 weeks every Jan so getting use to prices we don't buy import goods,food ect and find we are ok with them,we have a few meals and nights out,it's not like been away on a summer hol.We are out all day walking about on the beach if weather ok,after all that's free,roll on Jan.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Yes, the drop in house prices and the drop in the Sterling exchange rate has hit us hard too and I was worried about how the husband and I would manage. We have been here 18 months and are still hanging in there!

We do have to watch our expenditure and have made some cut-backs but are managing on substantially less than you are talking about. But then we don't smoke at all or drink that much.


----------



## eka1 (Aug 11, 2009)

hi me being thick what is a water cooler


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

eka1 said:


> hi me being thick what is a water cooler


Its a freestanding machine which you put a large plastic bottle of water onto (25ltrs)
and you get lovely cold water. A must in the summer as you cannot get cold water out of taps no matter how long you leave them to run.
A fill up costs around 3 euros so it is a very cheap way to make sure you always have cold water.

Veronica


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

and you get lovely cold water

as well as steaming hot water for tea!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> and you get lovely cold water
> 
> as well as steaming hot water for tea!


Yep hot water too if you want it


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> A fill up costs around 3 euros so it is a very cheap way to make sure you always have cold water.
> 
> Veronica


Is water more expensive in the Paphos area or is your water better quality? We only pay 90c to fill our bottles.:ranger:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> Is water more expensive in the Paphos area or is your water better quality? We only pay 90c to fill our bottles.:ranger:


I think I recall you sayingsomething about a place where you can fill empty bottles in lanraca, I havnt found anything like that in the 5 years I have lived in paphos. We take the empty bottles back to a kiosk and exchange it for a full one. The price varies from 2 euros to about 3.50 depending on where you go but the average is about 3eu

Veronica


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Veronica said:


> I think I recall you sayingsomething about a place where you can fill empty bottles in lanraca, I havnt found anything like that in the 5 years I have lived in paphos. We take the empty bottles back to a kiosk and exchange it for a full one. The price varies from 2 euros to about 3.50 depending on where you go but the average is about 3eu
> 
> Veronica


I know people who fill their bottles from their own tab. I guess that costs them even less than the 90c. Don't ask me how they manage to put those bottles under the tab.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> I know people who fill their bottles from their own tab. I guess that costs them even less than the 90c. Don't ask me how they manage to put those bottles under the tab.


Thats ok providing you have a drinking water tap. If it comes out of the overhead tank it is not drinkable without boiling it first. We have a drinking water tap but to be honest the difference in taste between that and the water we buy in the big bottles makes it well worth spending that bit of money.
I dont consider 3 euros for 25 litres of good drinkable water to be an extravagance.

Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> I think I recall you sayingsomething about a place where you can fill empty bottles in lanraca, I havnt found anything like that in the 5 years I have lived in paphos. We take the empty bottles back to a kiosk and exchange it for a full one. The price varies from 2 euros to about 3.50 depending on where you go but the average is about 3eu
> 
> Veronica


Yes, all around the Larnaca area there are water machines where you can fill bottles. We have two within easy reach of the house. If you have to get it from a kiosk that would be why it is more expensive in your area.

Personally I prefer the water from these water machines. Its mostly Agios Nicolaus but there are also some filled from the Troodos.


----------



## N1cky (Oct 25, 2008)

do you pay a deposit (like with bottled gas) on the water bottles or is 3 euros the price for the first full bottle?


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> I dont consider 3 euros for 25 litres of good drinkable water to be an extravagance.
> 
> Veronica


We unwittingly paid 4.50 euros for a 75cl bottle of still bottled water with a meal at an Indian Restaurant in Oroklini the other day. Makes your 3 Euro very good value!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

N1cky said:


> do you pay a deposit (like with bottled gas) on the water bottles or is 3 euros the price for the first full bottle?


There is a deposit with the first bottle. I dont remember how much.


----------



## eka1 (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks for your info,i will know what to look for.me and my partner hoping to move out there next year


----------



## hotshop (Aug 4, 2008)

Dear all

Many thanks for your responses which have been very helpful

We are lucky that the sum involved is a guaranteed minimum

Therefore we shall now continue with our planned move

Being advised to put our house on the market in February 2010, can we further pick your brains please?

Electrical goods seem to be somewhat expensive in Cyprus, and we somehow seem to have collected 2 of everything i.e, 2 kettles/2 irons/2 dvd recorders et. - do we bring them all with us?

Secondly, we are/will be in receipt of pensions - 1 x personal and 1 x NHS - but neither of us will be 60 for a while yet - will we need health insurance until we reach state pension age?

Climate wise - is there much difference between the three major centres i.e. Larnaca/Limassol/Paphos?

And finally (for now anyway lol!) wishing to be somewhat distanced from the major tourisT]t areas, even though we will be initially renting for a year, are there any particular areas/towns to focus on please?

Thanks in advance

hotshop (Anne)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

hotshop said:


> Dear all
> 
> Many thanks for your responses which have been very helpful
> 
> ...


1...If you are bringing a container you might as well bring all electrical goods with you so you have a spare if something breaks down.

2... If you are not of pensionalbe age and are not working therefore not paying social insurance I think you would be wise to have health insurance. Although if you dont you can still get treatment at the state hospitals and you pay a contribution depending on how much income you have.
For an income up to 10.000 eu the treatment is free.
10-15k you pay 25%
15-20k you pay 50%
over 20 k you pay the full amount.

3.... Climate wise paphos has the most consistant weather being a little cooler than the East Coast in the summer and warmer in the Winter. This is the reason that Paphos is a year round Holiday resort while the East coast resorts close for much of the winter. Limassol is more humid than Paphos but has less air pollution.

4.... Most of the larger towns have healthy expat communities in outlying villages.


Veronica


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Limassol is more humid than Paphos but has less air pollution.


????
Is this true? I would have thought the opposite.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> Limassol is more humid than Paphos but has less air pollution.
> 
> 
> ????
> Is this true? I would have thought the opposite.


According to statistics I have seen there is more pollution in paphos.
However just a few k's out of town the air is good.
We often look down over paphos in the summer and can see the pollution hanging over the town.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Having said all that I still prefer Paphos to other areas Just a short drive to so many different types of terrain, lovely green areas, dramatic mountains, beautiful coastlines. Its great:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

hotshop said:


> Secondly, we are/will be in receipt of pensions - 1 x personal and 1 x NHS - but neither of us will be 60 for a while yet - will we need health insurance until we reach state pension age?
> 
> 
> 
> hotshop (Anne)


If you have paid the required amount of UK National Insurance contributions and you are under UK state pension age you can apply for an E106 from 'The Pension Service'. This will give you up to 3 years cover from the UK NHS. The NHS will pay for your treatment in Europe over this period. You would have to use the state health facilities and you will get the same treatment as a National of your target country. You will have to pay a contribution as Veronica says but it would save you paying out for private insurance for up to 3 years. 

In Cyprus the treament is limited in that the state system doesn't prescribe all the modern drugs that you could get in the UK but I find it is adequate.


----------



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

BabsM said:


> If you have paid the required amount of UK National Insurance contributions and you are under UK state pension age you can apply for an E106 from 'The Pension Service'. This will give you up to 3 years cover from the UK NHS. The NHS will pay for your treatment in Europe over this period. You would have to use the state health facilities and you will get the same treatment as a National of your target country. You will have to pay a contribution as Veronica says but it would save you paying out for private insurance for up to 3 years.
> 
> In Cyprus the treament is limited in that the state system doesn't prescribe all the modern drugs that you could get in the UK but I find it is adequate.


Babs would this apply to my 80 year old father ?:boxing:

How much he have to pay towards treatment, there is nothing wrong with him at the moment ( touch wood) and as we are relocating in Feb ( he is presently in the UK ) and I would like to get everything in place for him at Christmas when we are over there.... where can we get the form from

Thanks in advance


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

pepps said:


> Babs would this apply to my 80 year old father ?:boxing:
> 
> How much he have to pay towards treatment, there is nothing wrong with him at the moment ( touch wood) and as we are relocating in Feb ( he is presently in the UK ) and I would like to get everything in place for him at Christmas when we are over there.... where can we get the form from
> 
> Thanks in advance


As he is receiving a retirement pension from the UK your father automatically qualifies for free treatment at the general hospital.
You will need to take proof of his identity etc with you to the hospital administration to get his pink card which he will have to take with him every time he goes.

Veronica


----------



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

Exxcellent Veronica thanks for the info

For us I don t mind finding out when we get to Cyprus but for my dad it s important we get everything we need before he leaves the UK

Thanks again


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

pepps said:


> Babs would this apply to my 80 year old father ?:boxing:
> 
> How much he have to pay towards treatment, there is nothing wrong with him at the moment ( touch wood) and as we are relocating in Feb ( he is presently in the UK ) and I would like to get everything in place for him at Christmas when we are over there.... where can we get the form from
> 
> Thanks in advance


He needs an E121. Do apply for it in plenty of time as the DWP has a backlog. You need to look for the UK Department of Work and Pensions (DWP) website, it will give you the contact numbers. If he gets the E121 them his dependants may also also entitled to an E121. 

He would probably only have to pay €2 for each doctor or hospital visit unless he has a large pension. I think that is the minimum payment for anyone


----------

